# Wirless USB2.0 Dongle MD40900 / XG-701A

## the_gummibear

I've been trying to find a guide on how to get this dongle to work on my gentoo-machine, but I can't find a thing that works.

It's a Medion-dongle 

MD40900

FCC ID: M4Y-XG701A

MODEL: XG-701A

MSN: 30001600

Year-Code:12/03

EAN 23059948

Some say it should work with prism54-drivers, others say it 's a Linksys WUSB54G with RT2570..

But I have no clue. Never got it to work under linux, but I kinda need it & don't feel like installing windows when I need to go wireless.

So, any help is highly appreciated.

Thanks.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

the_gummibear,

We need to know its vendor and product ID to narrow down the possible options.

Plug it in and look in /proc/bus/usb/devices or run lsusb, which provides a much cleaner output. lsusb is a part of usbutils, emerge it if required.

My Ralink RT73 (2571) chipset device shows 

```
Bus 001 Device 005: ID 050d:705a Belkin Components
```

----------

## the_gummibear

Oeh, quick reply, lovely.

```
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0cde:0006 Z-Com Medion 40900 802.11b Adapter
```

This is the output of the lsusb, hope it's any useful.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

the_gummibear,

This google search string

```
0cde +0006 +usb +linux +chipset +wireless
```

throws up a small number of non English hits which I can't read. The prism chip set is discussed.

Fragments of the same search show that your device workes withg ndiswrapper and the windows drivers.

----------

## the_gummibear

Thanks!

Hmm, thought ndiswrapper gave an error since he couldn't handle .sys .inf but only some other extension..

But will try again when I'm at my laptop again.

Should I activate specific things in the kernel? Or can I just use my current working kernel?

----------

